# Goodbye my sweet Bailey



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

So, I haven't posted about Bailey's passing because I couldn't really bring myself to really acknowledge it until now.

Last Wed. Bailey took a turn for the worst and her body just failed her. She had just turned 15, so I am not surprised really. I didn't expect her to last much longer.

Tuesday night she was fine until about 10pm. I actually posted a picture of her and Carrot together, she ate all her dinner and seemed fine. Around 10 she wasn't able to walk well, I figured she was hurting (bad hips) and I got her into the bedroom. She seemed weak and I tried to give her water..nothing, I tried to give her chicken, wouldn't take it. I thought maybe she just wasn't feeling well...I mean she's old, sometimes they don't feel well.

Anyways, Wed. morning she took a turn for the worst, she pooped/pee'd blood everywhere and she wouldn't move and I noticed her eyes were not clear anymore. We rushed her to the animal shelter (I volunteer there, I trust them and non of the other vets in the area would see her right away, plus, I knew) We get there and we use one of the back rooms and they give her the shot. She was almost there and after the shot it was in a matter of seconds and she was gone.

I miss her, I will always miss her. I got her when she was 6 months old and she's been with me through so much. Four kids, marriage, divorce and marriage again, moved out of the states with me and then back to the states with me. She was an island dog, she was a protector (she did wonderfully in Sch. when she was younger, it was just a hobby for us though, no actual competing) friend and my heart dog. I pick up her ashes Friday, I'm going to be a mess.

Goodbye my sweet girl, forever in my heart and forever missed.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry, Johanna.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Fifteen years is a long time, you both were blessed with time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.She had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. She had a wonderful life with so many adventures. Take care. RIP sweet Bailey.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for you lost. :halogsd:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It must have been wonderful to have you there steadfast throughout life's changes.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

So sad to hear that Bailey has passed. It sounds like she was an amazing dog and a great friend to have. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone. She did lead an eventful life, I even considered writing some short stories about them. Like when she met a pelican for the first time and her first time on the beach where she dug up a land crab.  (it did not end badly thankfully)


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences on your loss!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Bailey. She lived a long, lovely life and she'll always be in your heart.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hold all the memories in your heart until one day you get to see her again. Run free, sweet Bailey, rest in peace.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

RIP Bailey.So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

I am so very sorry.I lost Buddy in may.I still think of him every day.I still miss him very much. But now after a little time has past I think of the fun we had and the funny things he would do.

I know how you feel it is hard.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Johanna, I'm so sorry that your Bailey has passed away. You two were a team through a lot of . . . well, life! Living on the islands and back again, Bailey sounds like an intrepid GSD. I think writing your stories with Bailey is a really great idea; a way to honor and memorialize Bailey and a way for you to transition, too. My sincere condolences on Bailey's passing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 15 years is a blessing though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  RIP Bailey...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Johanna I am so sorry for your loss. she was a beautiful soul from all your stories and pictures. Take care
Maggi


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The weird thing is last week, my dog passed away after getting her shot from the vet.

Her exhaustion told the story and it was only a matter of time before she was gone.

I didn't expect it to be so sudden! You do what you can and sometimes even that isn't enough.

All you can do in the end is to remember the good times! May your sweet Bailey RIP.

She will be missed.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl.......


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You had a long life with her, longer than some of us but I know you are still hurting. Remember the good times you had with her. My boy crossed the bridge 3 years ago but I still think of him, only now I remember the good times more than the failing health years. Pyrate will always be my heart dog. May your heart heal and always hold a special place for Bailey.


----------

